# Duty Position vs Duty MOS?



## Kasrkin (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just received my letter of acceptance into the NG SF. I'm very excited, just confused about one thing.

It says my 'Duty Position' is 'WEAPONS SERGEANT,' while my 'Duty MOS' is listed as '18C'

Can anyone clarify what exactly this means? I thought Weapons Sergeant was 18B and Engineer Sergeant was 18C. 

Which am I being assigned?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 24, 2018)

@x SF med


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll defer to our SF and NG brothers, but it was common in units I've been in to hire someone against one line on our MTOE or TDA, but need them for another job, "Duty MOS."


----------



## DZ (Apr 24, 2018)

I wouldn't pay too much attention to it. Same thing happened to me. Just bring it up with your cadre. The paper that needs to be correct is your SF MOS and Language Memo that you'll get from your unit if you're Selected. That is what you'll take with you to the Q that will determine what MOS and language you will be trained on.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 25, 2018)

Kasrkin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just received my letter of acceptance into the NG SF. I'm very excited, just confused about one thing.
> 
> ...



You are not SF qual'd, so, since you're an 11B, they threw you into the closest to Infantry duty position, but the TOE had a slot for an 18c, so you may be headed to the Charlie Course for MOS if you make it past SFAS.

You're up for needs of the Unit, needs of the Guard right now, but you have no standing in the 18 Series.  Focus all your time on Common Skills, patrolling, land nav, rucking and general fitness overall.  That's what'll be expected of you until you go to SFAS.  If you do not get selected, say hello the GSB for the remainder of your time with SF.


----------



## compforce (Apr 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> If you do not get selected, say hello the GSB for the remainder of your time with SF.



No longer, if you don't get selected, most likely you're headed for the infantry unit down the road.  I only knew one non-select that stayed with Group during the time I was there.  He made it through selection twice and wasn't selected.  He also happened to have a very particular set of skills...  he was a former gunsmith with Glock and designed his own ammo.  If it hadn't been for that, he'd have been down the road as well.


----------

